# curado help



## chazbo (Sep 7, 2006)

I've just bought a used curado, and to be honest, it is my 1st baitcaster...

After spending an hour in the front yard picking out birdsnests, I realized I don't really know how to use the durn thing.....

Can anybody point me to some "How to" info?????


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

what's the rod length action and weight?

what line are you using?

what bait are you throwing? 

backlashes are normal just managing it and keeping it to a minimum of course is ideal.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

goodwood said:


> what's the rod length action and weight?
> 
> what line are you using?
> 
> ...


 GW hit it right on the head! Your reel needs to be set and you have to get comfortable throwing that reel under those circumstances. put that reel on a different rod and it changes the parameters. I would suggest that you take and put every other brake(pin) out, then crank down on the cast control knob on the left( if it's a right handed reel) start casting and then start backing off the cast control knob until you feel comfortable. Once you feel comfortable. then you may start putting brakes (pins) in. you'll find that if you let your thumb rest just slightly on the spool you'll get rid of those over runs. Oh, BTW, make sure that once you start putting brakes in you try and keep them opposite each other. makes it easier..Dip Any questions feel free to gimme a shout..713 412 1769.. take your time and dont get frustrated brotha. We've all been there.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Since it's a used reel, I'd suggest lubing and checking the bearings or all the other adjustments will be meaningless. To lube the spool bearings, put a drop of light reel oil or mineral oil on the bearing inside the cap under the drag adjustment nut, then another on the bearing on the back side plate that's only visible when you remove the plate to slide the brake pins on and off.

To check the bearings, wind all the line in until the spool will turn with no interference. Put it in free spool and start it turning with your thumb and see how long it keeps turning. If it's less than a few seconds, it may be time for new bearings, or at least clean out the ones you have. On a nicely tuned reel, the spool will keep spinning for up to a minute, especially if it's an SF model Curado or one of the new ones. But that's a perfect case. 

If the bearings are lubed and check out okay, then the adjustments suggested by Dipsay and some practice will get you going.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

Most Shimano's have centrifugal brakes.....there are only 5 proper settings. I have a pictures below. Start with 4 brakes out and work your way to fewer brakes. I use 2 out myself. 6 is overkill and 0 is definately not recommended. Once you get your brakes set right.....the little knob on the reel's handle side is your tension knob, it sets the freespool tension on the spool itself. If its too tight you won't get any distance and if its too loose your spool will overspin and backlash. A good way to set the tension knob is to tighten the knob down so the spool doesn't freespool, click the freespool button and sloooowly loosen the knob until the object falls slowly. That is usually the ideal setting.......I like mine to fall fast as that I am comfortable with baitcasters. You'll have to change this setting each time a different item is thrown, as the weight will be different. Also, don't oil the spool shaft. Keep it dry. Once you get comfortable with a baitcaster you will never want to fish with a spinner again. If you do all this and still have trouble PM me. Hope this helps.


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

Good advice above and I will and this :

I always have my thumb in contact with the the spool even if it's just *barely* touching, it's always there.

Don't try for the homerun cast....work your way up to it.

Just as your bait hits the water, stop the spool with your thumb....this is very important.

You can have all the cast control gadgetry known to man, but it's the proper education of your thumb that makes a good baitcaster operator.

Good luck with the new reel.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I just bought a brand new Curado. Do they come from the factory with 0 brakes set?


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*yes*

Leave like that until you cast than use above illustration to set pin .I did and it woks for me .


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should come with 2 brakes turned on in the "I" pattern.


----------



## hookset4 (Nov 8, 2004)

All my curados came with two brakes out.

-hook


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

hookset4 said:


> All my curados came with two brakes out.
> 
> -hook


Yes, that is how they ship.
Two brake weights out (on) and the rest in (off).
This is a good starting point.


----------



## neale (Jun 13, 2007)

If you get backlashes at the beginning of a cast, add brakes. If you get backlashes at the end of a cast, tighten by turning clockwise, the cast control knob on the right side of the reel or use more thumb tension toward the end of the cast. If you are a beginner, I would start with all six weights in the out or engaged position. Won't take long and you wiil reduce the number in the out position. You are doing the right thing by practicing at home and not suffering so many backlashes while actually fishing. Am sure some of my neighbors think I am crazy (maybe they are right) since I have thrown a lot of baits in the front yard. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

If you just starting to learn to use a baitcaster, I would recommend using a heavy lure or weight to start with until you get the reel just right and you get your thumb educated. Casting light weight is hard for starting to learn on.


----------



## reelrprman (Apr 2, 2006)

what i usually tell my customers is to take a one ounce weight or go by acadamy and buy a plastic one ounce weight and tie it on the end of of there line and sit in your favorite easy chair and hold your rod at about a 60 or 70 dregee angle and push the button on your reel button an let the weight fall to the ground. take out the birdsnest and then reeling the line in and tighten the spool control cap a little and repeat until when the weight hits the ground and the bird nest stop, Michael


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

I got mine today and rigged it up. Ill click the reel button to "cast" and when the lure drops (1/4 oz jig head w/ plastic lure) and get a hellacious back lash. Ive currently got 4 brakes out...any idea what Im doing wrong?


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

two more things, use good quality name brand line and do not overfill your spool.


----------



## DirectDrive (Dec 17, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> I got mine today and rigged it up. Ill click the reel button to "cast" and when the lure drops (1/4 oz jig head w/ plastic lure) and get a hellacious back lash. Ive currently got 4 brakes out...any idea what Im doing wrong?


Think of it as a *three*-stage cast control system.
Brake weights do not even begin to function at the slow spool speed in your test.
It's the end cap that applies pressure to the end of the spool axle that you want to be adjusting for your "weight drop" test.

The brake weights come into play at the high spool speeds that you create during a cast. This type of cast control is called centrifugal. It uses centrifugal force to throw out the brake weights so that they can rub on the drum creating a dampening effect.

The third stage is your thumb and its associated brain 
*This is the most important controller of the three.*

I like B models and have all my cast control turned off, so I'm 100% thumb.
My thumb is always contacting the spool.....extremely lightly during the cast and then *always stopping the spool as my bait hits*.

I don't recommend turning everything off unless you are very comfortable with your reel and are needing more range. I'm tossing 1/2 oz as far as I can and no cast control adds range for me.
Sometimes I'll get some overrun but when they're pure, they really take off.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

So should I back off the 4 brakes and go down to 3, possibly 2? Im guessing the thumb knob controls the speed of the line, and the star controls drag? Im not sure how my thumb knob is set, but should I tighten it all the way and gradually work it back out? Currently its spooled with Sufix Elite 14lb. Decent line or should I put something else on?


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Note: I am not casting when I click the reel button, just simply sitting there and letting the line/lure drop to the floor. Wanted to clarify.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For the drop test you are doing, you need to tighten the "knob" that puts pressure on the side of the spool. It is roughly a 1/2 or 3/4 inch knob at the end of the spool under the star drag. Adjust it so that the lure falls slowly in free spool. The star drag is only for drag to wear fish down. Leave the 4 weights for now, that is fine. Just get the spool knob right and start practice with an ounce. I promise it will be easier with a heavy weight to start. Your thumb will catch on quickly.

As for line, light line cast easier than heavy. Limp line cast easier than stiff line. Fresh line that does not have memory loops cast easier than old line with memory loops. Memory loops can be stretched out of mono though.

My guess is your biggest problem right now is starting out with only a 1/4 ounce. Your thumb will catch on fast if you start with something heavy.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

This is the first baitcast reel I have owned...although I have fished with an Abu Garcia baitcast. I was getting backlashes every 4 or 5 casts but then again it was also a cylinder style baitcast. Not sure if that makes a difference. Plus it was already set up.


----------



## huntingjman73 (Jul 27, 2010)

Like suggested, use the freespool adjustment on the right side of the reel. Adjust it so the weight free falls slowly. As you get better you can adjust for a faster free fall. This needs to be adjusted for each lure used. Once you get the hang of it you will be fine. After many practice throws you can then go for the two handed birds nest special Good luck


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> So should I back off the 4 brakes and go down to 3, possibly 2? Im guessing the thumb knob controls the speed of the line, and the star controls drag? Im not sure how my thumb knob is set, but should I tighten it all the way and gradually work it back out? Currently its spooled with Sufix Elite 14lb. Decent line or should I put something else on?


more thumb.  if you train your thumb to do all the adjustments you won't have to worry about brakes, bait, or wind.

If your line is mono it's easier to manage with backlashes since it's thicker. I prefer braid. but braid can be too much to deal with for someone who's adjusting to baitcast.

might be a little easier on your thumb to wet the line.


----------

